

Show HN: Gobuild.io – Godoc on steroids - manucorporat
https://gobuild.io

======
dougbarrett
I'm getting an SSL error: [http://imgur.com/hArVCOU](http://imgur.com/hArVCOU)

------
CharlesMerriam1
SSL. Use or don't. Don't screw it up.

